# Green Phase Brown Tree Frogs



## KaotikJezta (Jan 13, 2013)

My new little froggy dudes and setup:


----------



## Shotta (Jan 13, 2013)

nice setup awesome little froggies
thanks for sharing


----------



## sharky (Jan 13, 2013)

Awesome! I love them  Great set up


----------



## tazzy (Jan 13, 2013)

wow they are amazing!!


----------



## KaotikJezta (Jan 13, 2013)

Thanks guys, they are pretty special.


----------



## NickGeee (Jan 19, 2013)

I have some brown tree frogs with green spots...
But they're not as green as them


----------



## rvcasa (Jan 29, 2013)

Nice set up. 

Are those plastic leaves? (cannot see well from photo)

I was told they only climb up real ones...


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## KaotikJezta (Jan 29, 2013)

The ones hanging down are fake, the one in the water is Anubias on driftwood


----------



## mad_at_arms (Jan 29, 2013)

What temp range do these guys like?


----------



## rvcasa (Jan 29, 2013)

mad_at_arms said:


> What temp range do these guys like?



Depends where you live...

I'm far north and my enclosures are at 30C at 7-8AM, without even turning any heating on! Just room temp. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KaotikJezta (Jan 29, 2013)

They don't need any heating but I keep the water at 26 for the plant and humidity


----------

